# Stanley plane ? and a framing slick ?



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry for the 2 questions in one, but need some use and pricing questions. Anybody ever use a Stanley #7 or #8 plane. I came across these and can get them for cheap, $45 and $55 respectively. I sometimes wish I had a bigger plane, especially when I was working on a big table top a few weeks back. These sure are BIG. Also, anybody paid for a 3" slick lately? They have one of these to for $40.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$45 and $55 each is a good price for a Stanley "Bailey" #7 and #8 in good condition....super price if they're Stanley "Bedrock" planes. Their value can vary widely depending on the age, condition, and type. The pre-WWII era planes are fairly desirable. The quality can vary a bit too but they're typically workable planes....some will need more tweaking than others. You may find that either one will do fine and you may not need both.


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

An 8 will tire you out in use; a 7 IMHO is all you need. Either way, make sure there are not cracks in the castings, that there is sufficient blade remaining, check lever caps and adjustment screw for operability, etc. More than a fair price for either.

RN


----------



## poppop (Dec 16, 2010)

the price on the planes are good ones if they are in good shape. I am looking for a #6 & #7 myself. I could have bought them for $40.00 each but didn't, now I cannot find any at the right price.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Framing Slicks*

I posted these links on slicks recently, but haven't bought any for years. The prices here will set you back in your chair. 
http://japanwoodworker.com/product.a...&dept_id=12801
http://japanwoodworker.com/product.a...&dept_id=12801
You can compare and then you'll snap up that $40.00 one in a heartbeat. No matter what the condition, you'll be able to get a few good workouts with it! :yes: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have a need for it, or think you can re-sell it, I would grab that slick for $40. Do you know what kind it is? 











 









.


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

Once you have a jointer plane you will use it more than you would imagine. I have a #8 bedrock I picked up for $95. It is a big plane but if you are going to build larger projects the 8 is the one. Honestly I am not sure I agree with the comment that a #8 will tire you, they are both big I would rather have the extra mass and length over the #7. I will tell you you will need to practice a bit with either jointing the edges and keeping every thing square but after little practice it really is not so bad. I personally would not have both but the price's seem to be good if the planes are not to beat up. I do not know much about slicks so I will let that one alone.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a Stanley #7 and a Stanley Bedrock #8. I use the #7 for flattening and the #8 for edging. The prices seem like real good prices. I don't think you _need _both. I'd go with the one I thought was in the best shape.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a #6C, I built as big a rear tote as I could fit, and upgraded with a Hock blade and chipbreaker. It is one of my favorites, can't live with out it. I'd love to get a 7 or 8


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

sounds like 2 very good deals. assuming they aren't completely worn out.


----------

